# Rasenrennen 2011 in olpe  das mtb event



## tatio (23. August 2011)

Rasenrennen in Olpe am 3. und 4. September
Nach dem großen Erfolg im letzten Jahr werden sich auch in diesem Jahr wieder Top Fahrer der Szene mit den heimischen Talenten messen. Auf der komplett umgestalteten Strecke heißt es wieder möglichst schnell bergab zu kommen.

Am Samstag in der Qualifikation fahren alle Teilnehmer gegen die Uhr, um das Starterfeld für die drei Klassen der Endläufe zu ermitteln. Im Finale am Sonntag werden die Damen und die Junioren wieder auf Zeit fahren, während die Herren sich in einem Ausscheidungswettkampf zu zweit behaupten müssen, bis der letzte als Sieger feststeht.
Man hat auch in diesem Jahr keine Mühen gescheut einen neuen, interessanten Kurs mit diversen Sprüngen, Hindernissen, vielen Kurven und einer Holzwand zu errichten. Wie im letzen Jahr bleiben aber alle heiklen Passagen umfahrbar, somit auch für nicht-Profis zu bewältigen. Für die Streckenführung konnte man in diesem Jahr Frank Bunzel gewinnen, der nicht nur mit der Schaufel, sondern auch mit dem Rad umgehen kann. Er fuhr beim iXS Rookies Cup in Winterberg trotz eines Kettenrisses auf Platz Zwei.
Nach dem unerwartet großem Andrang im letzten Jahr wurde die Veranstaltung auf zwei Tage ausgeweitet. Das Rasenrennen entwickelt sich zu einem der größten Bike-Events in Südwestfalen. Bis dato sind ca. 170 Starter gemeldet, maximal 200 werden zugelassen. Die Veranstalter rechnen mit mehr als 1000 Zuschauern. Als besonderes Highlight gibt es in diesem Jahr eine Tombola. Als Hauptgewinn wurde von der Kultschmiede Alutech ein Rahmen im Wert von 400Euro gespendet. Der Eintritt ist frei, fürs leibliche Wohl wird bestens gesorgt.

Der Erlös der Veranstaltung wird diesmal an den Verein Frauen helfen Frauen e.V. in Olpe gehen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das Petrus in diesem Jahr ein einsehen hat und die Veranstalter und Akteure nicht wieder auf die Probe stellt. Wer im letzten Jahr dabei war weiß, wie hart die Fahrer zu kämpfen hatten - nicht nur mit der Konkurrenz. Sintflutartige Regenfälle hatten die Strecke in eine Matschpiste verwandelt. Sehr zur Freude der Zuschauer und der Fotografen. So gab es spektakuläre Zweikämpfe und reichlich Stürze die zum Glück relativ glimpflich ausgingen.

Mehr Infos zum Rennen und den sonstigen Aktivitäten findet ihr unter www.froerider.de und www.tvolpe.de. Direkte Anfragen bitte über [email protected].
Wer Lust hat sich am Renngeschehen aktiv zu beteiligen (z.B. als Streckenposten), trägt sich bitte auf der Website der Froerider unter Helfer werden ein.

Fotos vom Rennen 2011 seht ihr hier.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41460


----------



## tatio (25. August 2011)

Die Wall steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (27. August 2011)

müsst ihr das unbedingt zum zeitpunkt der eurobike ausrichten?
schade, somit ein starter weniger.


----------



## tatio (27. August 2011)

Ja, der Zeitpunkt ist suboptimal aber irgendwie ging es dieses Jahr einfach nicht anders.


----------



## onkel_c (28. August 2011)

kann man machen nix, euch trotzdem ein gelungenes rennen!


----------



## tatio (31. August 2011)

Für nen 5er (Liftticket) gibts am Samstag auch diesen Fahrspass

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28324404"]Tim Ufer & Fabian Wurm - Hunting on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tatio (1. September 2011)

Glücksfee Kati präsentiert den Hauptgewinn der Tombola.
Den Alutech Rahmen Sonderedtition Rasenrennen.

Foto:  www.lx-m.de


----------

